# 3/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Karakachan Puppies



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful puppies need homes. 1 male and 2 females still need a loving home. $150.00 each. Located in Viburnum. Mom and Dad on property.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Is anybody coming to Montana?

Man...................


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the one with the black mask.

Can I trade you a duck- killing giant schnauzer, spayed female (I am at the end of my rope with her)...
she is a great watch dog and good for the house.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure a duck killer would be appreciated by my flocks of domestics and wild ducks (and geese) besides I would hope the 2 adult LGDs take offense :bash:. Chasing the Canada geese however is something they all practice and take great delight. Took me years to teach the first set of dogs the difference... the next generation learned from their elders.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Eagle1 said:


> Not sure a duck killer would be appreciated by my flocks of domestics and wild ducks (and geese) besides I would hope the 2 adult LGDs take offense :bash:. Chasing the Canada geese however is something they all practice and take great delight. Took me years to teach the first set of dogs the difference... the next generation learned from their elders.


actually thats what she needs is correction from some serious LGDs-- our 10 month old pup just looks at her and stays away (he knows its wrong, but she is his elder)....
The dogs in general though, wont let wild geese or even crows land - they chase them off....

hope you find good homes for those pups, they are nice looking ...


----------



## bhawkwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Anybody passing through to Michigan? Sigh.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well the only folk I know from Michigan fled the UP a few years ago and are now living here... 

I can throw in a free nights stay for an RV or tent :dance: Going to be a nice weekend.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Note the pups have had 2 wormings and their first round of shots (6 weeks). They will receive their second round of shots on Saturday when they are 9 weeks. We can do the 3 round at 12 weeks as needed.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Only two left, one male and one female. 

Boo = Female pure white, all GP in demeanor and looks. Super happy puppy. 









Evie = Male with a big ego. He's the one to start the fight (usually the girls end it.) but is all cuddles with people he knows. Much more of the Karakachan demeanor.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Wish I could take both of them but I'm not ready yet. They're adorable.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Now just one left.. Evie, black and white male. 

Outside chance we'll let one of the girls marked to stay go, depends on my DD.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

All pups sold. 2 to east coast, 1 to west coast, 2 in MO and the 2 we are keeping (despite me knowing better). 
If you ever seen some poor old dude chasing 4 LGD's around the woods with a border mix in tow you found our place... :hrm:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

aww shucks I just decided to invest in a lgd. Just my luck.


----------

